# pee was cleer, now cloudy...what to do?



## hobbyiswine (Oct 14, 2012)

I made a batch of lemon pee. Fermented fine. Sorbated and kmeta added. Then i cleared it with sparkolloid and racked into a clean carboy. I added canned concentrate to flavor and backsweeten. It sat for a couple weeks looking 99% clear. Had a few small suspended floaters i presume from the sweet concentrate. I was low on sparkolloid and was only able to mix up about 1.5 tsp and added it to the carboy. The sparkolloid settled out but there was still a few very very small floaters. I should have just bottled it but i racked it again and added superkleer. This made it hazy. Dang. So i got some more sparkolloid and mixed in a full 3 tsp in hopes that would clear it again. Seems the sparkolloid has sunk to the bottom of the carboy but it is still cloudy.

What to do? As of now it looks like i am stuck with 3 gallons of pink hazy pee.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 14, 2012)

Test for pectin. That's the #1 cause of cloudy wine. I'm not sure if you got your order mixed up. Should be ferment dry, rack to carboy, add sorbate & sulphite & concentrate, degas, add sparkolloid, allow to clear. Yea, that sounds about right. 

The concentrates can have pectin in them. Treat with pectic enzyme. Won't hurt the wine.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry if the order seemed "uncleer" (pun intended) but yes that is correct for the steps i followed. I have a couple tsp of pectic enzyme but not much. That enough to treat 3 gallons and if yes do i just mix it in? 

Seems the haze i have might be what you speak of. Was great until adding the superkleer. Anyone else ever have this happen?


----------



## hobbyiswine (Oct 14, 2012)

Pics are not the best i had a picture of the before and after. You can see a nice clear pink wine on the left of the one picture. Then the cloudy mess i turned it into in the next.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 14, 2012)

Just stir in what you have. A couple teaspoons should be enough. Then give it a few days. Good luck!


----------



## hobbyiswine (Oct 14, 2012)

Gonna go mix it in. Will update with results when i see a change. Thanks!


----------



## hobbyiswine (Oct 17, 2012)

It has been a couple days and looking much better. Still not as sparkly as it was but getting there. If i get more pectic enzyme i might rack again and hit it one more time. Or maybe just say forget it and put in the bottles! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 17, 2012)

You are welcome! Glad to be of help.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Oct 20, 2012)

Pectin haze went away and i have some thirsty friends so i put it in bottles today. Looks good enough to me.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 20, 2012)

Lovely! What concentrate did you backsweeten with?


----------



## Arne (Oct 20, 2012)

Check out TonyP's thread in the tutorials section. From Purdue U. Lots of info about cloudy wine there. Arne.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I need to check out more of this site a d will try and read up on some of the tutorials. This was a mixed berry. If i had looked at those tutorials maybe i wouldnt have had to post this thread  better get reading.


----------

